# [Solved] Sudden genkernel problems

## voidzero

Hi,

Still using 2.6.17 because of a custom patch. The kernel compiles alright, and busybox is next. This errors out:

```

(..snip..)

  CC libbb/parse_number.o

  CC libbb/perror_msg.o

  CC libbb/perror_msg_and_die.o

  CC libbb/perror_nomsg.o

  CC libbb/perror_nomsg_and_die.o

  CC libbb/print_file.o

  CC libbb/printf.o

  CC libbb/process_escape_sequence.o

  CC libbb/procps.o

/var/tmp/genkernel/777.20250.14991.21426/busybox-1.1.3+gentoo/libbb/procps.c:15:22: error: asm/page.h: No such file or directory

  CC libbb/qmodule.o

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/genkernel/777.20250.14991.21426/busybox-1.1.3+gentoo/libbb/procps.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** wait: No child processes.  Stop.

make: *** [all] Error 2

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.7_pre3

* Running with options: --gensplash=fingerprint-bs all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "all" target...

```

What does this mean and how can I fix it? Thanks a lot in advance   :Cool: 

----------

## Dan

you upgraded linux-headers to 2.6.20x you need to revert to the latest stable linux-headers for the time being.

```
emerge =sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.17-r2
```

----------

## voidzero

I would have never guessed this. Thank you!

----------

## struhs

Have the same problem with stable marked linux-headers 2.6.21.

Does anyone else also has this problem and has a solution.

Also tried to go back to 2.6.17-r2 - no success.

BTW: Is it possible to have gentoo-sources 2.6.21 and linux-header 2.6.17?

----------

## voidzero

 *struhs wrote:*   

> Have the same problem with stable marked linux-headers 2.6.21.
> 
> Does anyone else also has this problem and has a solution.
> 
> Also tried to go back to 2.6.17-r2 - no success.
> ...

 

No; this is why your build is failing

----------

## struhs

hm, have also tried same versions: 2.6.21 and 2.6.22 -> no success

It's funny, but for some reason sources 2.6.22 and linux-header 2.6.17 work together; is this strange?

----------

## richard77

In this thread there is a (IMHO) more elegant solution.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4145914.html

----------

